# Any Ving Tsun people in KY



## leejunfan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, i am looking for someone to train with in south central KY.. i am studying Moy Yat Ving Tsun in Knoxville, i live in KY, almost 100 miles from knoxville, so once i am home i do not have any one to practice pak sau, etc with.. 

Is there anyone on here from KY?.. Thanks


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 6, 2009)

*Louisville Wing Chun & Boxing.  I dont have the website but Graychuan teaches there.  I would LOVE to train there if I was in KY.  They have a lot of YouTube stuff you can see as well.  YouTube search for Sifu Ali Rahim.
*


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

Not familiar with them, i am closer to TN, like 5 miles from the state line... I study Moy Yat style it is traditional, my Sifu actually worked out with Moy Yat, before he died..he move to knoxville from miami, florida.  I was hoping to find someone closer to my home to meet with to practice.  but that aint lookin good.


----------



## geezer (Dec 6, 2009)

leejunfan said:


> Not familiar with them, i am closer to TN, like 5 miles from the state line... I study Moy Yat style it is traditional, my Sifu actually worked out with Moy Yat, before he died..he move to knoxville from miami, florida. I was hoping to find someone closer to my home to meet with to practice. but that aint lookin good.


 
With WC/WT/VT so fragmented, it can be really tough to find people to train with when you move to a new area. And if you are committed to one group's methods, you probably won't feel comfortable going to a different school if it means re-interpreting all the basics including stance, structure, forms, techniques and even energy or "feel". On the other hand if you can find some open-minded 'chunners, you may be able to sort of "cross train" with them without having to let go of the methods yo've already learned.

BTW I'm glad you clarified that you were learning _Moy Yat_ Ving Tsun since _Ving Tsun_ is a fairly generic term for Yip Man's lineage, dating back to the original Hong Kong Ving Tsun Athletic Association. In fact the organization that I belong to has adopted the name _Ving Tsun_ after breaking away from another sifu's _WT_ organization and choosing instead to recognize our roots in GGM Yip Man's teaching.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

I had thought about that to.. there seems to be alot of differences in "WT/VT" styles, almost to the point of haveing to re-train, or cross train.  I may have to just find a friend local, who knows nothing and just train them with what i am able, and practice that way.   Forgve me for being dumb, what is GGM?


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 6, 2009)

leejunfan said:


> I had thought about that to.. there seems to be alot of differences in "WT/VT" styles, almost to the point of haveing to re-train, or cross train. I may have to just find a friend local, who knows nothing and just train them with what i am able, and practice that way. Forgve me for being dumb, what is GGM?


 
GGM - Great Grand Master:

For the topic I would also recommend Ali Rahim, he has great skills & a lot of knowledge on Wing Chun if your up for the drive.
Where exactly is your location to better facilitate your request?

But here is another list of W.C. schools 
http://www.wingchun.org/country/usa/ky.html


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 6, 2009)

Also to note Ali Rahim would be under the Woo Fai Ching lineage so from my experience with the Leung Sheung line, it has a lot in common with the Moy Yat system. I'm coming from the Moy Yat lineage as well.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> GGM - Great Grand Master:
> 
> For the topic I would also recommend Ali Rahim, he has great skills & a lot of knowledge on Wing Chun if your up for the drive.
> Where exactly is your location to better facilitate your request?
> ...


 

I have been to that site, theres nothing near me, i found my Sifu by accident, he moved here from miami.. i am now driving about 90 miles to workout there.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Also to note Ali Rahim would be under the Woo Fai Ching lineage so from my experience with the Leung Sheung line, it has a lot in common with the Moy Yat system. I'm coming from the Moy Yat lineage as well.


 

Are you familiar with a man named Robert Smith, florida..?.. My Sifu trained in his school, Robert was trained by Moy Yat and a man named Rex something, i dont remember his last name.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 6, 2009)

leejunfan said:


> I have been to that site, theres nothing near me, i found my Sifu by accident, he moved here from miami.. i am now driving about 90 miles to workout there.


 
Well then I wish you good luck


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 6, 2009)

leejunfan said:


> Are you familiar with a man named Robert Smith, florida..?.. My Sifu trained in his school, Robert was trained by Moy Yat and a man named Rex something, i dont remember his last name.


 
Yep, Rex Aperauch. I haven't met them personally but have heard of him.

I trained under Robert Hannon & Benny Meng who trained under Moy Yat, Lee Hoi Sang, Ip Ching...

I like the Moy Yat system, it has a lot to offer.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

Its very traditional, and i think that makes your chances of learning the pure effective form, more likely.. alot of styles now are diluted, thus its ineffectiveness and criticism... but thats my opinion


----------



## yak sao (Dec 6, 2009)

I live in the Louisville area...we train under Si-fu Allan Fong, who learned from Leung Ting. I hear there is a WT group somewhere around Richmond, sorry,don't have any more info on that.
There is a VT group around Lawrenceburg/Frankfort area....Tracy Cinnamon is the name of the instructor if I remember correctly.
There is an EBMAS group in Clarksville TN. under Keith Fain.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 6, 2009)

yak sao said:


> I live in the Louisville area...we train under Si-fu Allan Fong, who learned from Leung Ting. I hear there is a WT group somewhere around Richmond, sorry,don't have any more info on that.
> There is a VT group around Lawrenceburg/Frankfort area....Tracy Cinnamon is the name of the instructor if I remember correctly.
> There is an EBMAS group in Clarksville TN. under Keith Fain.


 

Hey thanks for the input!  I did find these names, and emailed the person in Richmond, twice, and was never emailed back.. so idk.  I have a class, per say, i was mainly looking for some person who might accidently be close to me, to run drills with, etc.  I am 100 miles from Lexington, and about the same from RIchmond, i live near Somerset ,ky..


----------



## yak sao (Dec 7, 2009)

If I hear of anyone in that area I'll let you know. If ever in Louisville area look me up.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually I just remembered we did have a Moy Yat Wing Chun guy that lived in Kentucky & used to commute to Ohio to learn, not sure exactly where in Kentucky but I'll check into it & see if I can get you his contact info & locale.


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 7, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Actually I just remembered we did have a Moy Yat Wing Chun guy that lived in Kentucky & used to commute to Ohio to learn, not sure exactly where in Kentucky but I'll check into it & see if I can get you his contact info & locale.


 
That would be great!


----------



## leejunfan (Dec 7, 2009)

yak sao said:


> If I hear of anyone in that area I'll let you know. If ever in Louisville area look me up.


 
That would be great!  Its sad how rare Wing Chun seems to be east of the Mississippi.. You cant sling a dead cat without hitting some kind of karate school, or even Shaolin school..  i have a shaolin school within 2 miles from my house!!


----------



## geezer (Dec 7, 2009)

leejunfan said:


> That would be great! Its sad how rare Wing Chun seems to be east of the Mississippi.. You cant sling a dead cat without hitting some kind of karate school, or even Shaolin school.. i have a shaolin school within 2 miles from my house!!


 
Hmmm... you know if there's enough interest in 'Chun out there, you might be able to get a group together and invite people in to give seminars. Or, finance your trips elsewhere to continue your training as the si-hing, "group leader" or whatever. Good luck.


----------



## graychuan (Dec 7, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> *Louisville Wing Chun & Boxing.  I dont have the website but Graychuan teaches there.  I would LOVE to train there if I was in KY.  They have a lot of YouTube stuff you can see as well.  YouTube search for Sifu Ali Rahim.
> *



http://www.redboatmagazine.com

http://www.YouTube.come/graychuan

http://www.YouTube.com/alirahim1

http://www.detroitwingchun.com

Also search facebook groups and fan pages  with Red Boat Magazine.


----------

